# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  رمضان ايها الضيف تمهل

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*رمضان أيها الضيف تمهل كيف ترحل؟
والحنايا مثقلات , والمطايا تترجل
كيف ترحل ؟
هل عتقنا ؟
أم بقينا في المعاصي نتكبل ؟؟
أيها الشهر تمهل
خذ فؤادي حيث سرت , فحنيني يتنقل .
أي فوز غير فوزك ؟
والأماني حين تقبل
****
(منقول من رسائلي الخاصة) 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان أعواماً عديده وأزمنة مديده
وتقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا ودعائنا وصالح الاعمال وكل عام وأنتم بخير والعام القادم ربنا يحقق أمانيكم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم امين 

شكرا استاذنا ابراهيم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع المبدع الاستاذ ابراهيم
وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ويجعلها في موازين الحسنات
*

----------

